# Two Dead Samsung TVs in 5 years?



## maxfly (Oct 7, 2021)

Bad luck or bad manufacturing? Im of the mind that the latter fits the bill!

I've come to the conclusion that Samsung tvs are junk. I've just found that my less than 2yo 43in 4k uhd led Samsuck(to angry to bother looking for the model number right now) bedroom stupid tv has a dieing power supply board. When i hit the power button it flashes red several times but doesn't turn on. If i hit the power button over and over i can eventually get it to turn on(not aggravating at all). Who knows how many times this will work? Btw, this is a replacement unit for another Samsung 43in LCD tv that has a dead motherboard. One day poof, nothing, no power. Wouldn't turn on. I forget how i found out the mb was bad($35 part). This one only lasted about 3 years. I thought this first one was just bad luck and a one off instance so i went with another Samsung oops! Shoulda bought the warranty! 
They were both connected to the same apc surge strip that i bought new with the first tv and connected to the same outlet. Im buying a cyberpower 650va ups tomorrow to rule that out as a possible point of failure. We may have lost power once in the last ten years so its doubtful the strip is causing the deaths but i may as well cover my bases. The outlet is fine as far as the wiring is concerned. My sub, sound bar, cable box and air filter are all running fine on the same surge suppressor but who knows. Shrug, i have no idea what may have caused two tvs to up and die like this. One 3yo and the other 2yo. 
I've never had a tv die before these! I still have a Sony Vega 260lb monstrosity in the basement that works like a charm...and its like 20 or 25 years old(sob is to heavy to get rid of ugh).
If you have any ideas as to what may be causing these failures im all ears. I NEVER want this to happen again.

 Ill likely be getting a new tv tomorrow but i wont forgo the extended warranty this time. 4yrs sounds good.

I know how to fix both of them and i will at some point thanks to YouTube  but i don't trust either of them for anything more than spare bedroom or basement tvs. So there goes a cool grand in useless electronics not including the replacement parts and the time and aggravation in fixing them grrr 
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ferd (Oct 7, 2021)

Well , luckily it’s not a dead panel , most people won’t be able to tell it which part failed , let alone know how to fix it ....

my guess is Samsung using low quality components, or bad QC . sounds like planned obsolescence , I can only imagine how much money they make by making costumers replace their TVs  every 2~3 years , and the amount of waste created as a result


----------



## qubit (Oct 7, 2021)

I’ve not heard of many problems with Samsung TVs, so I think you’re just unlucky. You can buy a third one with confidence.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 7, 2021)

I had two dead Samsung TVs during the capacitor plague years. Current 2019 Samsung TV is fine, as was the preceding all-Chinese HiSense one....


----------



## Dorek (Oct 7, 2021)

Mine hasnt died yet the TU8000 series, but its had horrible image tearing watching anything through the apps like netflix but seems to not have tearing watching through pc with it oddly enough.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi,
Yep sony the one and only not sure why you switched frankly maybe price Mine finally died after like 8 years 42" pc capable wasn't cheap either

That was my reason I went with LG 42" class cheapo smart tv "I use in dumb mode though no internet for it lol" with the extended 4 year warranty which was cheap too seeing the tv it's self was only 400.us
Still working after warranty gone now, I'm surprised how well it does look even using it with hdmi with my x99 rig in my media center.

So yeah LG will be my go to for now on, maybe a little more expensive one next time 
The cheapo was just a fast replacement didn't think it would make it through the warranty it is discontinued lol


----------



## Shrek (Oct 7, 2021)

maxfly said:


> I know how to fix both of them and i will at some point



Capacitors?


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 7, 2021)

I haven't had a TV die on me, still have the Sony Bravia (sp?) 40" that I purchased 10 or so years ago. It's kind of a heavy flat screen compared to the 50" TLC we have in the living room.

I did have a power board start to fail on a Samsung Syncmaster C2xx model monitor. I had the thing for 6 or 7 years, then started getting a lot of screen flickering and sometimes it would take a good 30 seconds before the image would come up. I had to pull the monitor apart and replace the bulging capacitors on the power board. The monitor was used for another 4-5 years after that.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 7, 2021)

As a suggestion I would stop buying surge protector power strips they don't really offer that much protection and can fail when it matters most. 

The better alternative is buy a din SPD for your electrical consumer unit probably cheaper than some power strips and infinitely better and will protect your whole house, inverter refrigerators,washing machines and everything with a board in it. Then a small ups with a Ethernet surge protector for your network if your not on fibre also means you can have internet in a power cut


----------



## AsRock (Oct 7, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Capacitors?



A common thing i found to fail in Samsung monitors, typically on the power board.

My 40" Toshiba still running after 12 years haha.


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 7, 2021)

qubit said:


> I’ve not heard of many problems with Samsung TVs, so I think you’re just unlucky. You can buy a third one with confidence.


I have a 32" Samsung Smart TV I bought at Best Buy many years ago, it's still going strong. I wished I would have bought the 1080 version than the 720 at the time, but it still has a great picture, just the texts probably would have been a little better with the 1080 version. Mine is the Model #UN32J4500AF


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah you don't show a region under your avatar 
Power outages happen only bad part is the sudden on... this can melt electronics plenty of stories in the US about that.

UPS well pure sine wave is supposed to be best i use one on my tv.... CyberPower-GX1325U


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 7, 2021)

I have a SS TV here and a RCA and Hitachi all flat, all over 10 yo, no problems


----------



## Outback Bronze (Oct 7, 2021)

Just had  a 65" Samsung 4K TV back light go. Not even 4 years old.

Had an LG before that and that was solid for 5 years. Shouldn't have gotten rid of it.

Just replaced the Samsung with a LG OLED.

Not buying a Samsung TV in a hurry for the time being.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 7, 2021)

Talking about failures in mass-produced products from an end-user perspective is _really_ tricky.  Sample sizes vs. specimen pool are so small that individual experiences are almost irrelevant.  You see this most clearly in hard drives.  Someone complains about, let's say Seagate, saying they've had 4 of 10 drives fail in less than a year.  Then the next person pipes up with _their_ story of no dead Seagates, but their last five WDs went kaput.

Let's say the first-year failure rate of a product type from a specific manufacturer (Samsung TVs, for instance) is 1%, and you've bought three of them.  The odds that all three fail in their first year of service is 1:1,000,000.  But as the number of people who've bought three Samsung TVs approaches 1,000,000, the chance that all three croak early on _somebody_ approaches 1:1.

All that is a long-winded way of saying it's probably a combination of bad luck _and_ bad manufacturing.  TVs are basically a commodity good now, and so downward price pressure is one of the most important considerations as a producer, which generally implies cut corners and reduced quality.  No brand is immune; a wide-spectrum poll will produce similar experiences across brands, though it's still possible Samsung is "worse" than others.  Something to keep in mind, though, is that Samsung has a larger market share than anyone else (in the US anyway), so even at the same failure rate as LG or TCL, there will be more failed Samsungs out there.

Stats nerds, feel free to tear apart my untrained, off-the-cuff statistical hypothesis.

EDIT: readability cleanup


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 7, 2021)

FYI, many TV brands only build their high end sets in-house while outsource manufacturing of the low end series.  So switching from brand A to brand B may mean all you really do is swap the logo on the remote control.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 7, 2021)

My wife is a big fan of hisense I think that's how you spell it she's never owned one but she saw their quality control for TV's one day and was telling me they run them for 3months in a 60°c oven.....


----------



## AsRock (Oct 7, 2021)

Outback Bronze said:


> Just had  a 65" Samsung 4K TV back light go. Not even 4 years old.
> 
> Had an LG before that and that was solid for 5 years. Shouldn't have gotten rid of it.
> 
> ...



And i have a LG monitor and needs to be sent back ( waiting on response ). Which i noticed a LOT of them get screen damage in shipping as the packaging sucks and the packaging i have is badly damaged so waiting on what they recommend.

As most know sending some thing and it gets damaged on the way that's on you and not them,  and 60" boxes are hard to come by and bumps shipping cost a lot.


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 7, 2021)

maxfly said:


> They were both connected to the same apc surge strip that i bought new with the first tv and connected to the same outlet. Im buying a cyberpower 650va ups tomorrow to rule that out as a possible point of failure. We may have lost power once in the last ten years so its doubtful the strip is causing the deaths but i may as well cover my bases. The outlet is fine as far as the wiring is concerned. My sub, sound bar, cable box and air filter are all running fine on the same surge suppressor but who knows. Shrug, i have no idea what may have caused two tvs to up and die like this. One 3yo and the other 2yo.
> I've never had a tv die before these! I still have a Sony Vega 260lb monstrosity in the basement that works like a charm...and its like 20 or 25 years old(sob is to heavy to get rid of ugh).
> If you have any ideas as to what may be causing these failures im all ears. I NEVER want this to happen again.



That's what I was thinking too, it might be bad power. I'd replace that surge protector too just to be safe. They're replacement age is actually two years. I haven't lost a tv in years but then again our whole house is powered via powerwalls so like a gigantor UPS.


----------



## mb194dc (Oct 7, 2021)

I had the dreaded purple blotches on my Samsung TV after 5 years. Very common if you Google it.

It's planned obselesence imo...

Got a Philips 558m1ry instead of a TV now as don't have broadcast TV anyway.


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 7, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> My wife is a big fan of hisense I think that's how you spell it she's never owned one but she saw their quality control for TV's one day and was telling me they run them for 3months in a 60°c oven.....


We're still mulling what TV to buy for the living room. Hisense is cheaper and has AndroidTV but reviews are hard to find. LG OLED is fine but we don't have the disposable income to upgrade OLED every few years. So it's Sony or Samsung. I prefer Sony because they calibrate the colors to be accurate out-of-the-factory.


----------



## lmille16 (Oct 7, 2021)

Outback Bronze said:


> Just had  a 65" Samsung 4K TV back light go. Not even 4 years old.
> 
> Had an LG before that and that was solid for 5 years. Shouldn't have gotten rid of it.
> 
> ...



Had a 2018 Samsung 55NU7100 backlight die after 2 years. Now we're back to using a Vizio E series I bought back in 2014. Not buying another Samsung


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 7, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> We're still mulling what TV to buy for the living room. Hisense is cheaper and has AndroidTV but reviews are hard to find. LG OLED is fine but we don't have the disposable income to upgrade OLED every few years. So it's Sony or Samsung. I prefer Sony because they calibrate the colors to be accurate out-of-the-factory.


I've got a Hisesne 65HF8 that I got pretty cheap last xmas. The rtings is pretty good, it's great for movies. The android interface is decent but it can be slow, like the cpu is too slow. It generally works good but lags out from time to time. I was willing to put up with this for the screen size/price and ofc being able to run whatever android apps. Our main tv is controlled by a Shield and that thing is like using a high end android device and the Hisense is like a cheap droid to give you an idea.


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 7, 2021)

Outback Bronze said:


> Just had  a 65" Samsung 4K TV back light go. Not even 4 years old.
> 
> Had an LG before that and that was solid for 5 years. Shouldn't have gotten rid of it.
> 
> ...


The way most products are made these days, "even in the AC business" I will probably be buying the 4 year warranty from Best Buy on my next TV purchase.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 7, 2021)

I never ever buy an extended warrantee on the grounds that they would not offer it if they did not make money from it.


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 7, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I never ever buy an extended warrantee on the grounds that they would not offer it if they did not make money from it.


I skip them as well but some club store will add anywhere from one to four years to your warranty if you purchase from them and/or use their rewards card for the purchase.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Oct 7, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> The way most products are made these days, "even in the AC business" I will probably be buying the 4 year warranty from Best Buy on my next TV purchase.



Nah not me. I just pump that extra money into a new TV as they get outdated fairly quickly.

The salesman did try his best though..


----------



## WatEagle (Oct 7, 2021)

Hey guys I have my sharp aquos quattron that suddenly started to switch on and off repeatedly after a given amount of time from 5 to 30 minutes (like if it overheats). The TV has been used for the last 8 or 9 years as main one and just about a month ago when we replaced it, it started to show this issue. 
I mean it was working fine, then it was moved into the basement and the issue appeared. What could be? I suspect a bad psu but at first I thought it had to do with the tv stick I attached to its, but it does it in every mode, maybe except when watching standard television programs


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 7, 2021)

maxfly said:


> Bad luck or bad manufacturing? Im of the mind that the latter fits the bill!
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that Samsung tvs are junk. I've just found that my less than 2yo 43in 4k uhd led Samsuck(to angry to bother looking for the model number right now) bedroom stupid tv has a dieing power supply board. When i hit the power button it flashes red several times but doesn't turn on. If i hit the power button over and over i can eventually get it to turn on(not aggravating at all). Who knows how many times this will work? Btw, this is a replacement unit for another Samsung 43in LCD tv that has a dead motherboard. One day poof, nothing, no power. Wouldn't turn on. I forget how i found out the mb was bad($35 part). This one only lasted about 3 years. I thought this first one was just bad luck and a one off instance so i went with another Samsung oops! Shoulda bought the warranty!
> They were both connected to the same apc surge strip that i bought new with the first tv and connected to the same outlet. Im buying a cyberpower 650va ups tomorrow to rule that out as a possible point of failure. We may have lost power once in the last ten years so its doubtful the strip is causing the deaths but i may as well cover my bases. The outlet is fine as far as the wiring is concerned. My sub, sound bar, cable box and air filter are all running fine on the same surge suppressor but who knows. Shrug, i have no idea what may have caused two tvs to up and die like this. One 3yo and the other 2yo.
> ...


Well too me sounds like bad luck as my samsungs have been pretty reliable.  Albeit, it could be a particular model.  Boards are pretty easy to swap on them and can be had on ebay cheap (Not defending them failing and being easy to fix just pointing out).  I have replaced a bunch of boards on different models in the past (Mostly visio and Element), my only samsung issue I have had was a backlight going out in a TV my friend bought new 1.5 years into owning it.  He bought a new one and sold it to me and I have fixed it since.


----------



## bonehead123 (Oct 8, 2021)

FWIW, I have 9 Sammy tubes in my house right now, 3 of which are actual pc monitors, ranging in size from 27-70", and the oldest of which is 6 years.... nevanottaproblemo from any of them...

I also own 6 sammy appliances (fridge, freezer, washer, dryer, gas range, dishwasher) same deal...


----------



## maxfly (Oct 8, 2021)

Well i don't know what to say. I left it on for the last 36hrs for fear that it wouldn't come back on. Went and bought a Sony x80j 43in and cyberpower 650va sx650u sine wave ups, hooked them all up. Got the google shite set up and cable box connected(tv looks friggin great). Took the Samsung into the basement and plugged it in... and it fing works! On off, on off several times, no problem(something i had literally never done before now, being that it would get turned on before i went to sleep and turned off until the next evening). Before i tried turning it back on upstairs i connected it directly to the wall no surge strip and it still did the red light blinking crap. While everything else worked fine and still does.
The only thing i can think of is i left it off overnight when it stopped working. So maybe there was a power glitch that didn't reset the clocks or something? Or maybe its a cold boot issue? WTF!?

Im going to leave it overnight and see if the cold boot theory bears fruit when i try it tomorrow.

TY for all of the responses!  Lots of solid info to ponder. 
Do i keep this sweet Sony or keep the unreliable Samsung? $600 is a chunk o change...


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 8, 2021)

I'd be inclined to test the outlet if you have a meter or even just plug an old incandescent lightbulb in and see if there's anything strange.


----------



## maxfly (Oct 8, 2021)

bonehead123 said:


> FWIW, I have 9 Sammy tubes in my house right now, 3 of which are actual pc monitors, ranging in size from 27-70", and the oldest of which is 6 years.... nevanottaproblemo from any of them...
> 
> I also own 6 sammy appliances (fridge, freezer, washer, dryer, gas range, dishwasher) same deal...


I hear ya. Prior to going with these Samsung tvs i was really happy with my Samsung purchases.
I've currently got a Samsung fridge, 55in curved screen hdtv in the livingroom and of course 32gigs of b-die in my main rig and more m.2s than i can remember haha.

The model# for those wondering is un43ru7100fxza


Andy Shiekh said:


> Capacitors?


Not certain until or if i pull the back panel. Most likely ill just replace the entire power supply board if need be.


thesmokingman said:


> I've got a Hisesne 65HF8 that I got pretty cheap last xmas. The rtings is pretty good, it's great for movies. The android interface is decent but it can be slow, like the cpu is too slow. It generally works good but lags out from time to time. I was willing to put up with this for the screen size/price and ofc being able to run whatever android apps. Our main tv is controlled by a Shield and that thing is like using a high end android device and the Hisense is like a cheap droid to give you an idea.


I saw some reviews at rtings.com about the Hisense 55 and 65in models that were excellent while i was researching 43in models but they didn't have anything smaller in that class. It really got my hopes up but it seems that 40-43in models are afterthoughts in most lineups. Unless you want to spend a grand on a tv your going to watch a few hrs a week.


Mr Bill said:


> The way most products are made these days, "even in the AC business" I will probably be buying the 4 year warranty from Best Buy on my next TV purchase.


Couldnt agree more. 5yr warranty for me. Ive never bought an extended warranty in my life but this experience has changed my outlook some lol.


ThaiTaffy said:


> I'd be inclined to test the outlet if you have a meter or even just plug an old incandescent lightbulb in and see if there's anything strange.


I actually had my buddy come over and test all 4 of the outlets in the room when i found the tv was jacked up. He even went downstairs and checked the breakers. He said everything looked good.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 8, 2021)

I have an old Samsung series 4  40" plasma TV & a Samsung microwave oven, both over a decade old. Still working perfectly to this day!


----------



## maxfly (Oct 8, 2021)

well it may in fact be a cold bug after all. i put the tv in front of the a/c vent for a few hours and once again no power, just blinking red light. so i suppose ill have to operate afterall.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 8, 2021)

maxfly said:


> Not certain until or if i pull the back panel. Most likely ill just replace the entire power supply board if need be.



I prefer to replace the low voltage power supply capacitors with the best low ESR capacitors I can find as one can then end up with a supply that may last even longer than a new one.


----------



## maxfly (Oct 8, 2021)

i have no idea if the caps might need replacing. ill likely just buy one of these and call it good.









						Samsung Un43nu6900bxza LED TV Power Supply Board BN4400947G for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Samsung Un43nu6900bxza LED TV Power Supply Board BN4400947G at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## delshay (Oct 8, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> I have a SS TV here and a RCA and Hitachi all flat, all over 10 yo, no problems



Yeah, have an old Panasonic well over 13 years. 32" TV with built-in satellite decoder.



Andy Shiekh said:


> I prefer to replace the low voltage power supply capacitors with the best low ESR capacitors I can find as one can then end up with a supply that may last even longer than a new one.



That's why I chose Panasonic. They make some of the best capacitors so I would expect them in all they products..


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 8, 2021)

I normally buy Panasonic also, have always owned tough books for work but when I was buying my most recent TV looking at the reviews alot of the modern TV's seem to be lacking quality in certain areas maybe parts they outsourced.


----------



## bug (Oct 8, 2021)

Outback Bronze said:


> Just had  a 65" Samsung 4K TV back light go. Not even 4 years old.
> 
> Had an LG before that and that was solid for 5 years. Shouldn't have gotten rid of it.
> 
> ...


Backlight died on my Samsung as well. It was after 8+ years, but still, LEDs are supposed to live forever. Also moved to LG CX. So far, so good.

What I really didn't like about Samsung is how they drop (software) features left and right, once they decide they don't feel like supporting them anymore. Skype, YouTube, anything about 3D, all gone, to name just a few.


----------



## Floriante (Oct 8, 2021)

maxfly said:


> Bad luck or bad manufacturing? Im of the mind that the latter fits the bill!
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that Samsung tvs are junk. I've just found that my less than 2yo 43in 4k uhd led Samsuck(to angry to bother looking for the model number right now) bedroom stupid tv has a dieing power supply board. When i hit the power button it flashes red several times but doesn't turn on. If i hit the power button over and over i can eventually get it to turn on(not aggravating at all). Who knows how many times this will work? Btw, this is a replacement unit for another Samsung 43in LCD tv that has a dead motherboard. One day poof, nothing, no power. Wouldn't turn on. I forget how i found out the mb was bad($35 part). This one only lasted about 3 years. I thought this first one was just bad luck and a one off instance so i went with another Samsung oops! Shoulda bought the warranty!
> They were both connected to the same apc surge strip that i bought new with the first tv and connected to the same outlet. Im buying a cyberpower 650va ups tomorrow to rule that out as a possible point of failure. We may have lost power once in the last ten years so its doubtful the strip is causing the deaths but i may as well cover my bases. The outlet is fine as far as the wiring is concerned. My sub, sound bar, cable box and air filter are all running fine on the same surge suppressor but who knows. Shrug, i have no idea what may have caused two tvs to up and die like this. One 3yo and the other 2yo.
> ...


Same here. Bought one and it died in 2.5 years. I had to service it and changed the leds. Reflector is still damaged.


----------



## delshay (Oct 8, 2021)

bug said:


> Backlight died on my Samsung as well. It was after 8+ years, but still, LEDs are supposed to live forever. Also moved to LG CX. So far, so good.
> 
> What I really didn't like about Samsung is how they drop (software) features left and right, once they decide they don't feel like supporting them anymore. Skype, YouTube, anything about 3D, all gone, to name just a few.



Have it repaired, it's just a backlight. I need to change the LED'S on my TV too, picture is not as bright as it used to be, so yeah have to fix within the next six years., but it's still more than watchable.


----------



## bug (Oct 8, 2021)

delshay said:


> Have it repaired, it's just a backlight. I need to change the LED'S on my TV too, picture is not as bright as it used to be, so yeah have to fix within the next six years., but it's still more than watchable.


I mean, the whole upper half doesn't light up anymore. Either way, the problem is moot, my CX is now 1 year old.


----------



## delshay (Oct 8, 2021)

bug said:


> I mean, the whole upper half doesn't light up anymore. Either way, the problem is moot, my CX is now 1 year old.



They sometimes say the older stuff is better. Knowing my luck, I go & buy the latest TV & it breaks down just when the warranty has expired.
I sometimes think some modern stuff are built this way to increase profit. The OP says it all, that enough for me to stay where I am. Don't have time to lumber large TVs around sending them back.


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 8, 2021)

dirtyferret said:


> I skip them as well but some club store will add anywhere from one to four years to your warranty if you purchase from them and/or use their rewards card for the purchase.


Normally, I skip them also, but I'm in the A/C business, and I've seen first hand the quality of our products drop tremendously "just search leaking evaporator coils"  with that said, I will start buying the 4 year warranty with Best Buy, it's really not that costly, for a 4 year peace of mind.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 8, 2021)

My problem is that I have been known to fix things under warrantee as I was too lazy to send them back.


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 8, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> I have an old Samsung series 4  40" plasma TV & a Samsung microwave oven, both over a decade old. Still working perfectly to this day!


Key word "old" the new stuff sucks!



Andy Shiekh said:


> My problem is that I have been known to fix things under warrantee as I was too lazy to send them back.


I can usually tackle most anything, but I haven't worked on a TV since 1967 in my Radio and TV class, when TV's had tubes and we had a tube checker.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 8, 2021)

Things are a lot less dangerous now; those CRT tubes could carry quite a zap.

One motivation I have is if capacitors fail I don't really want a replacement with the same capacitors so prefer to install better ones myself.

My computers are over 10 years old
My car is over 20 years old
My smoke alarm is over 40 years old
now I work on replacing a computer mouse switch to try and have it last longer than the usual 5 years.


----------



## bug (Oct 8, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I can usually tackle most anything, but I haven't worked on a TV since 1967 in my Radio and TV class, when TV's had tubes and we had a tube checker.


Not to worry then, they still have tubes. They're just "a tad" smaller


----------



## awesomesauce (Oct 8, 2021)

i never been a fan of samsung product in general. for TV i go panasonic, LG or Sony


----------



## bug (Oct 8, 2021)

awesomesauce said:


> i never been a fan of samsung product in general. for TV i go panasonic, LG or Sony


They all have their faults. Panasonic - usually expensive, LG - ads you can't turn off, Sony - AndroidTV (it's a love or hate story).
I feel currently Samsung's weakness is their lack of OLED models. Everybody can beat them in IQ because of that.


----------



## maxfly (Oct 8, 2021)

Stick a fork in it. I cant get it to turn back on at all this morning. 
Altho i wonder, once i get the back panel off, if i warm the ps board up with my heat gun if it will turn on again? Bad solder? Contraction, pulling the solder away from something? Iuno.
 Im thinking Andy has the right idea. All of the ps boards for sale are new open box pulls from damaged units. Which probably means they are no better than the one in the friggin thing. Problem is, i have no idea if bad caps or another component are the cause of the failure. Maybe ill just take it out back and put some nice .45 acp sized polka dots in it.



bug said:


> They all have their faults. Panasonic - usually expensive, LG - ads you can't turn off, Sony - AndroidTV (it's a love or hate story).
> I feel currently Samsung's weakness is their lack of OLED models. Everybody can beat them in IQ because of that.


LG, Sony and Samsung were the only brands I've ever bought(i had a flawless track record until now damn it). I rely on review sites for the most part when looking for a new tv. Unfortunately most tvs eol after only a couple of years so you cant get any real useful reliability data when your looking. You have to go by either word of mouth, personal experience or user reviews from places like Amazon or Newegg...yeah right.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 8, 2021)

I always have issues with my Samsung displays, both  TV and monitors - there's always some minor thing like inversion artifacts, color shift, or something goes wrong.  Buggy firmware you name it.  My TV turned on one day and the backlight just went out on 1/4 of the screen.

I pretty much just buy LG at this point and turn off the ads in the menu.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 8, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> Key word "old" the new stuff sucks!


Yeah you got that! built in obsolescence for the neoliberalism economic order. 
I work at a NFP recycle centre & you should see the stuff folks chuck away in 99% new condition. Buy now! buy today! buy quickly!!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 8, 2021)

maxfly said:


> Problem is, i have no idea if bad caps or another component are the cause of the failure.



Failing capacitors often have a domed top and some multi-meters can measure capacitance, although not always well.
Smoke Alarm Repair | Electronics Repair And Technology News Smoke Alarm Repair (jestineyong.com)

When replacing be sure to get top grade low ESR replacements for the low voltage capacitors.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I'd be inclined to test the outlet if you have a meter or even just plug an old incandescent lightbulb in and see if there's anything strange.


The meter will show you,a bulb not so much...


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 9, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> The meter will show you,a bulb not so much...


Actually certain faults can be seen with a old incandescent bulb that most multimeters cannot unless your using a oscilloscope. If the bulb flickers or pulses on that socket but not others could indicate a frequency issue from something interfering with the circuit.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 11, 2021)

I have never had a Samsung die on me. My oldest was purchased in 2008, I gave it to my brother in law 4 years ago and it's still going strong. I love Samsung TV's. I currently have three Samsung TVs in my house.


----------

